# Acidopholous and Probiotics



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have heard many success stories about acidopolis and eating yogurt/taking pills. I know that this relates specifically to counteracting bacteria in the intestines, but has anyone had any success with it for IBS in general????


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Andrew, I've been eating 2 yogurts a day for a couple weeks now. Can't say it's a cure all, but it does'nt hurt me. And I like the taste.


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

Andreweveloped intestional problems/IBS, after taking antibiotics to eliminate H-Pylori Bacteria(helico.com). After taking:MEGA DOSES( twice recommended amount) for 30 days regular dosage thereafter:Acidophilus-Good BacteriaAloe Vera Gel - Non-LaxativeThis has worked for me since mid-AprilMy symptoms were:Combination of C/D, inability to sleep, irritability, pain in my left side, fatigue(bordering on exhaustion), nausea-weak sick feeling.I have posted to this site hundreds of times, explaining the above(WLHX).I am also convinced that the majority of problems people suffer with are from bacteria, parasites and inflamation of the intestines, from using antibiotics.Also convinced that GP's are clueless( I was diagnosed by 2 GP's with depression-should have sued. Gas Docs's are also weak after the bacteria/parasites have been eliminated. This is where the Acidophilus/Aloe Vera -become invaluable.The probitics do not work overnight, took me 2 weeks before I saw results.Hope this helpsBill


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Andrew, and Welcome!







I agree with WLHX. I have been on probiotics for a little over two weeks now I suppose, and it seems to be helping me quite a lot.







Especially with gas production







and digesting certain foods. I highly recommend it. It does take about 2 weeks to really see results and you may have trouble the first day or three getting your system used to it







, but it is worth it. Some people never have any trouble at all.







I am IBS-D, and I had a day of 'D' when I first started taking the probiotics







, but it could have been caused by something else







. Brettclensr - I also wanted to let you know that eating yogurt really isn't







going to give you the amount of 'good bacteria' that you need. Eating yogurt can help normal people on a small dose of antibiotics to keep from getting "off balance", but as you well know - WE are not normal







. I take a pill called Probiotic 11. It is named so because it contains 11 different 'good bacteria'. This makes it much stronger







than the rest of the stuff out there. It shouldn't hurt anyone taking it, although it may not help. I got it from a herbal nutritionist.(Smart Lady!)







I am unsure who the exact maker is, but it is something like Nature's Sunshine or Nature's Way. Check it out. It really seems to be helping me.







Good luck to all of you trying it.


----------



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hi! I took yogurt pills as well and had no improvement - if anything it guarenteed me to have D that night and just to be certain i have tried them more than once. However i did find that aloe vera juice (non laxitive) was good for a while







and to a degree still help if i watch what i eat and in general it did make me fell better but alas is still not that miracle cure that we are all after!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks for that info Jez. I tried the acidophilus tablets for a few and they caused stabbing pains so I stopped taking it and just started to eat stoney field farms brand yogurt. They are supposed to have the most live cultures in them, and they also put 3 or 4 different probiotics in them. Please be sure to post a follow up in say 4 weeks so we get to know how it works long term. A lot of new things, I have found, seem to work wonders and take away the pain and all the D for a week or so, and them you I smacked in the face with a big dose of D. I don't know why this seems to happen to me and a few others around here, but it does. I truly hope this keeps working for you and you keep getting good benefits from what you are taking.When I first started coming to this board I was given so much advice, and very much appreciated advice, and started trying everything that peeps here say worked for them. Some worked for me for a week, and I was on cloud nine,some completely tore me up and made me worse. Lately though, I've stuck to a couple things, yogurt and xanax, and Except for a day a week, my pain is almost non existent, and once a week I deal with D. So what I'm saying is, I'm done jumping to med after med because it worked for one or two for a couple weeks. Let us know how you are doing in a month please. ThanksBrettAKA Gravymaster


----------



## 20633 (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I am curious Jezebel, did you get the probiotic 11 at a health food store, herbal store or pharmacy?? Also did the D go away after one day?


----------



## 19821 (Nov 4, 2005)

I also started the pills about a week 1/2 ago but i also went back on a restricted diet.I tried the pepermint tea( bad choice).So im not sure what is working and at this point im just happy im not in the bathroom all day.


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Andrew6 - The 'd' wasn't actually stopped by the probiotics. I stopped it with calcium. Try reading the post about LINDA'S CALCIUM. It's at the top of the IBS-D forum. Great advice (for me anyway). The probiotics are good for digestion and GAS. I got them from an herbal nutritionist, but yes I think you can buy them at any herb store or granary. Also, I believe you can order them online. They tend to run a little higher than vitamins and such, but well worth it in my case.Brettclnsr- Just curious if you know why the acidopholus pills gave you pains. I know what you mean about trying so many things that others have had success with. It can be very frustrating when something that worked great for someone else really eats up your guts. That has happened to me a couple of times. I try to make suggestions where I can, but unfortunatly - everyone must find out on their own what works for them. I will be sure to keep you posted on my progress with the probiotic. So far, everything is still going really well with it. Lovendag- Are you taking calcium? Try the probiotics for another week or so before you give up on them. If they haven't torn you up yet, then they should be helping you. Again, everyone is different.Good luck to all of you!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Jez, That's great that you have found a combo that is working for you, really cool. I love hearing success stories. I wish you continued good bm's.Brett or gravymaster


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

Hiya Andrew - I take a daily acidophilus and, on our mucker Snakeoil's recommendation, slippery elm for spasms (yes, I know flux, they don't exist - yeah right - well you go inside my bloody colon then!!) and it does seem to help.Good luck to ya.Sue


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Careful Sue, flux may want to take you up on that


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

Tempting but maybe not Brett!!Sue














PS: I'm assuming Flux is a geezer but is that right? Soz just being nosey


----------



## 19821 (Nov 4, 2005)

JEZ: Yes Im also taking calcium, I dont notice the probiotics bothering my stomach yet. I promised myself to try them for a month and maybe try a month without, just to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## 16173 (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovendag - I think your plan is a good one. Let us know how it goes. For some reason, I had no bm's at all for three days, and I had to take mineral oil on day four







. Something has gotten me a little stopped up, huh? I don't think it is the probiotic, and I stopped calcium 2 days ago. You guys ever been constipated from probiotics? I wondered if I am turning IBS-C..







...who knows? I haven't had any spasms or cramps though







, so hurray for that. Staying on the probiotics for now/ dropping the calcium/ doing without darvocet. Is this a good plan? Any suggestions or input?


----------



## 19821 (Nov 4, 2005)

What is darvocet.Today has not been a good day. Maybe if i give up eating altogether.I've come to the conclusion im never happy if i dont go to the bathroom i think something is wrong if i go to the bathroom to many times i spend the day trying to figure out what is wrong.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm not the one who originally mentioned it, but darvocet is a painkiller. I've had it after almost all of my surgeries.


----------



## MARK6331 (May 10, 2000)

ANDREW- THERE ARE DIFFERENT STRAINS OF PROBIOTICS, THE ONE THEY ARE STUDYING NOW FOR I.B.S. IS BIFIDOBACTERIUM INFANTIS 35624 ALSO CHECK OUT WWW.ALIGN.COM THEY MAKE THE STAIN THAT EVERYBODY IS STUDYING. ALOT OF PEOPLE HAVE HAD LUCK WITH THIS STRAIN.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try http://www.aligngi.com for the correct site There are other strains that have been tested as well, but most of those are Lactobacillus strains and for some people the Bifidobacterial strains might be better. Acidophilus are always a particular strain of LactobacillusK.PS. Typing in all caps is shouting on BB's and something to be avoided.PPBS for lovendag the darvocet is acetomenophen with a narcotic pain reliever. Generally long term use of those should be avoided with IBS (although some people end up on narcotics for diarrhea control, they can increase abdominal pain over time)


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

im a bit confused so is that one the new one out that the studys have just been done on? or is that just a similar one thats been out a while?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It has only been out a little while and is one that had a recent study done on it.


----------



## 17189 (Oct 7, 2005)

Just curious to know how many of you have taken a food allergy test to see if your IBS or 'D' attacks could be triggered by a particular food group?After suffering 'D' attacks for 3 years, I have discovered I am intollerant to yeast and milk, plus walnuts, cashew nuts, white fish, and lentils. I already knew I was allergic to eggs and never ate anything containing egg or egg white.I have totally cut out all these foods and the 'D' attacks have literally stopped.







I also had a CDSA test (poo test) and I have discovered I have Candida (yeast overgrowth) in my gut, which quite likely caused leaky gut and subsequently intollerances to certain foods. My friendly bacteria levels were also too low, even though I was taking Acidophilus and Bifidus for the last 2 years, I obviously wasn't taking enough, so I have increased the daily dosage.I have actually been out a couple of times without the fear of having a 'D' attack.I am not totally well yet as I still feel so tired, bloated, windy, etc, but am now taking Grapefruit Seed Extract to kill off the yeast, so I am hoping in a few months time I will be getting back to normal!


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Bill(WLHX),


> quote:I am also convinced that the majority of problems people suffer with are from bacteria, parasites and inflamation of the intestines, from using antibiotics.Also convinced that GP's are clueless( I was diagnosed by 2 GP's with depression-should have sued.


I agree!!! Very strongly!!! These bugs are called "super bugs" and are becoming resistant to virtually all antibiotics, with the exception of a couple IV anti's and maybe Rifaximin...they all cause GI problems in large numbers w/i the intestines by causing intestinal inflammation along the wall which affects the nerves...the standard labs don't look for them becuase in small #s, they don't cause a problem...of course peeps get depressed when they're in pain & life's changed in such a negative direction...Also agree:


> quote:The probitics do not work overnight


So you don't take fiber and you're having formed stools...I've never tried the aloe vera gel, well, because aloe is supposed to be laxative...what brand of "non-laxative" did you use? And did you double up the rec'd dose the first month w/ the aloe too? Or just the probiotics? Thanks in advance, T-(Jenny, Am still doing well with the GSE. I can eat more now without reacting, but not everything(still can't do ice cream







, and I still need the high dose fiber...will keep it up though...these things don't work overnight...T-)


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i just noticed this topic, probably because i just bought some acidophilius strawberry flavoures chewable tablets, ive also been taking two calcium tablets daily but am going to cut it down to one after dinner times, im also going to add in my new acidophilius after breakfast so i will be taking one of each daily. i dont want to take too much calcium because ive been scared off by the whole kidney stone stuff that supposedly you can get from calcium deposits so im freaking myself out, hense trying a new approach, i took my first acidophilius tablet at lunch today as i wanted to try the taste, cant say i love the taste but its not awful


----------

